# Modern/Scifi custom game, Sunday or Monday nights



## DulothS (Nov 13, 2007)

Brief: Players as members of a multinational military strike force using advanced technology and dimension-shifting portals to go to another world and help defend a pacifist race from invaders.

Extended: A race of creatures named the Syb who have forsaken normal technology and become symbiotic with their environment, developing living weapons, equipment, and even space-ships, including an FTL-capable "Blink" creature that hauls smaller creatures about, has been invaded by a small collective of races we call the "Others". The Others use technology as advanced as our own, and like us, while they can traverse dimensions, they lack the ability to move at FTL speeds inside a given realm.

The Others have conquered most of the Syb's homeworld, and are trying to master the secrets of their genetic engineering, especially these "Blink" creatures. The Syb are deeply against killing a living creature; even in self-defense. A few rogue Syb have been fighting the Others, but their grand council has contacted humanity, and offered some symbiotic creatures which, essentially would cure all human diseases and render us ageless, if we would help them defend their homeworld. 

As such, the military has created a rather sophisticated network of portals, camps, and weapons relays, and begun an invasion of the Syb homeworld, planning to slaughter all Others there and erect a field to keep them from returning. 

The campaign has begun; defending the defenseless, fighting for potentially priceless rewards. Who would join the fight?

(Obviously not using standard equipment. Level 3 starting, preferred either military or engineering skills. Monday or Sunday nights.)


----------

